# Complicated tax question



## moconnell (May 17, 2010)

Hi,

We were a young family debating a move to Canada in a few months. We want to give it a trial run, so we're thinking that I (the wife) will move with our boys for a year (the boys and I are dual citizens; my hubby is a Canadian citizen and a US green card holder), while my husband will continue to live in the U.S. and come to Canada for the weekends.

How would taxes work if we are a married couple where I, the stay at home wife with no income, live in Canada, whereas my sole breadwinner hubby lives in the U.S.? We have two kids who would be in kindergarten in September (so I assuming that means we'll have to file canadian taxes if we want them to go to Canadian schools)...

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

moconnell said:


> Hi,
> 
> We were a young family debating a move to Canada in a few months. We want to give it a trial run, so we're thinking that I (the wife) will move with our boys for a year (the boys and I are dual citizens; my hubby is a Canadian citizen and a US green card holder), while my husband will continue to live in the U.S. and come to Canada for the weekends.
> 
> ...


IMO, your husband, for all intents and purposes, will be a resident of Canada and as such will require to file income taxes in both countries. There is a tax agreement between Canada and the USA so taxes will be adjusted to ensure he doesn't pay twice. The filing of taxes and educating your children are two separate issues. As Canadian citizens your children are entitled to "free" education.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes like Auld mentioned your tax residency doesn't seem that complicated. 

The international tax office in Ottawa provides opinions on stuff like this. 

International Tax Services Office


----------

